# inportance of b vits



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

The importance of b vits to make neurotransmitters etc
http://psychologytoday.com/articles/pto ... 00014.html


----------



## yohan (May 6, 2008)

I started using a vitamin B complex (time released) today, since much research suggests that the B Complex has a positive effect on anxiety. 

Will posts my results with it in this thread


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

I have also been taking a b complex for a couple of days now. I was going to say the brand, but better not, might get accused of promoting it. :lol I also have wholemeal products, bread, wholegrain rice, etc, i think nutritional yeast is supposed to be very good for b vits, but i'm a bit wary of yeasty things. I'm still waiting for my high dose niacin, and will also post my results with that.


----------



## p!atd (May 16, 2008)

Im confused. Looking at the ingredients of a timed release b complex + vit c supplement online states that this particular brand contains 100mg of vitamin b6, yet the label of the same product states that taking over 10mg of b6 a day in the long-term may lead to numbness and tingling? :get


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I did notice a difference when I took a drink of green tea made by fuze. had about 64mg for the entire serving of b1 b3 b6 and b12 so I thought that was a similar feeling when i got a intramuscular shot of b12.


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

My sister has not got SA, but last time i saw her, her doctor had given her folic acid tabs, and she felt so different. Just more get up and go, and feeling better in herself. I think you will notice a difference if you need them. I also remember some years ago my brother getting dizzy spells and was put on B1 thiamine by his doc.


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

platd, yes, they all say that. If you get any of those symptoms cut back or out for awhile.

My complex has 50mg of b6, and says that amount over a long time blah blah. It is just to make you aware of it i suppose.


----------



## scotthallkevinnash (Dec 19, 2006)

They help a hangover too. They seem to get rid of the shakes. 

I once took 12 B12 vitamins at once and I had liquids ****s for along time . It was bad. I had bad gas too. 

Then I found B Complex vitamin. This is the Vitamin because it turns your pee yellow which helps pass a drug test darn it.


----------



## mcnabj (May 21, 2005)

"Then I found B Complex vitamin. This is the Vitamin because it turns your pee yellow which helps pass a drug test darn it".

Is this true?


----------



## yohan (May 6, 2008)

bling said:


> My sister has not got SA, but last time i saw her, her doctor had given her folic acid tabs, and she felt so different. Just more get up and go, and feeling better in herself. I think you will notice a difference if you need them.


I'm glad to say that I notice these effects since I use the B-Complex (started last monday)!
Looks like I was short on B-vits.


----------



## sleeknchic89 (Apr 16, 2008)

The most important B-vitamin for anxiety is inositol. It's sort of hard to find, but it has a very noticeable effect on your mood and levels of anxiety. A lot of people buy it from me in powder form to lace it with cocaine, but it can be used legitimately and have the same awesome results. ^_^


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been taking b vits for a long time because I tested extremely low in b12 and folic acid. They can be tricky. Different people react differently to different levels of each one and long term it can have bad effects. The best thing to do is to take a b complex and switch brands frequently. Every bottle get a different brand. They will have different amounts of each vitamin in relation to each other. If you find you do very badly on one brand then don't include it. Also some companies have different formulas of b vitamins that are suppose to be for different health issues. You can switch amongst those if you find a company you like. This will help prevent under dosing or over dosing one of the b vitamins which is quite easy to do when taking supplements long term. Just taking 1 b vitamin is a bad idea unless you have a blood test showing your deficient in a certain vitamin and even then doctors and nutritionist will suggest a b complex along with taking the specific vitamin seperately. B vitamins all work together along with other vitamins or at best they don't work at all. At worst they can completely throw your body out of whack. Done that a few times with certain mixes of b vitamins.

It is also suggested that if you are taking any vitamin at all that you also take a multivitamin/mineral daily along with it. Again vitamins work together so just taking extra of 1 is not as useful and can even cause symptoms of a deficiency in another. You want to keep your vitamin intake as well rounded as possible instead of macrodosing 1 vitamin.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

just bumping this old thread, I started taking a b-vitamin complex yesterday. someone mentioned bright pee? I noticed mine was overly yellow today which I thought was odd, is this a sign that its not metabolising or not reacting with the body properly? or is this perfectly normal and nothing to worry about. I'm noticing some added confidence and some anti anxiety feelings even after this first 30+ hrs of taking the supplement (unless its something else) i'm a bit surprised its had this effect so quick.


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

galaxy1 said:


> just bumping this old thread, I started taking a b-vitamin complex yesterday. someone mentioned bright pee? I noticed mine was overly yellow today which I thought was odd, is this a sign that its not metabolising or not reacting with the body properly? or is this perfectly normal and nothing to worry about. I'm noticing some added confidence and some anti anxiety feelings even after this first 30+ hrs of taking the supplement (unless its something else) i'm a bit surprised its had this effect so quick.


My guess would be that you are just taking a little more then you need and it's not getting metabolized. I wouldn't think it's anything to worry about other then a financial thing unless you are taking way more then recommended.

I take a lot of b vitamins. b complex plus some extra sublingual b12.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

SpunUndone said:


> My guess would be that you are just taking a little more then you need and it's not getting metabolized. I wouldn't think it's anything to worry about other then a financial thing unless you are taking way more then recommended.
> 
> I take a lot of b vitamins. b complex plus some extra sublingual b12.


ah cool thanks. yea I havent taken b-vitamin complex before ,i'm also taking a multi-vitamin and a protein powder which might have some b-vitamins in it? (will have a check) as i want to start exercising again.


----------



## tesshood12 (Jun 19, 2010)

Vitamin B Plays a key role in the body's metabolic cycle for generating energy; aids in the digestion of carbohydrates; essential for the normal functioning of the nervous system, muscles & heart; stabilizes the appetite; promotes growth & good muscle tone.


----------

